# Fusion Firearms?



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone own one of these or know someone who does? Have you had the oportunity to fire one? What is the companies reputation?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't own, but "know" plenty of other people on a smaller 1911 forum that have them and rave about them.

Fusion is owned by Bob Serva who formerly owned Dan Wesson firearms.

They rule.


----------

